# Spalted Wood: The History, Science, and Art of a Unique Material



## deltatango (Aug 14, 2016)

OK, so I found this post after digging around the search function on WB.
( http://woodbarter.com/threads/spalt...s-questions-regarding-the-magical-lines.8441/ )

Looks like August 4th 2013 was the last time Dr. Robinson was discussed, in terms of spalting. I am bringing that subject to the forefront, again, because I recently received a copy of Dr. Sara Robinson's book from Amazon:

*Spalted Wood: The History, Science, and Art of a Unique Material*

What an amazing book. Who'd have thunk that a book about spalted wood would end up on coffee tables? And it really is a coffee table book!







It's an amazing and comprehensive book with science and history and art. I had no idea that spalted wood was being used way back in the 16th Century....

Between Sara Robinson, Hans Michaelson and Julia Robinson, they have done an amazing and comprehensive book on this singular subject. Books on wood tend to skim over certain subjects, but this book is all about one subject: Spalted Wood.

Apparently a lot has happened since that 2013 thread - a lot of research, a ton of writing and gathering of information around the world, and compiling into a single source. There is fascinating history in this book, and more about spalting then I ever knew, and I thought I knew a lot.

It's a little pricey at $42.09, but sometimes you can find it for less other places. On amazon, that price covers shipping as well if you have Prime. It's also a substantial Hardcover book, not softcover.

Spalted wood it seems, has been redefined by research. And the research is extensive and solid.
I'm kind of a spalted wood junkie, as a matter of fact, lately I've been cutting up some old logs I sawed in 1972 with one of the early Granberg Alaskan Mils and a Homelite Chainsaw with a 5' bar and stinger handle.

I posted this earlier, but this is a place to post a tribute to Dr. Sara Robinson, in congratulations of her new book:

*Spalted Wood: The History, Science, and Art of a Unique Material
*





(Edit - fixed photo of spalted wood)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 14, 2016)

Yeah, she was helpful to me before she joined Wood Barter, and has posted some very informative stuff here since although I haven't noticed anything in a while. Presumably too busy working on the book. OH ... I just checked the thread linked to above and I see that I posted her response to me in that thread. Yep, when it comes to spalting she da man ! Uh ... she da WOman? Whatever. She knows whereof she speaks. 

The mention of art relating to spalting reminded me of a somewhat tangental thing: some years ago a British musician named Rainy asked me for permission to use some of my spalted maple pics for his album cover. Unlike the various publications that have asked my permission to use my pics and promised to send me a copy of the final product but did not, Rainy had the courtesy to send me a copy of this CD and I don't think I ever got around to showing pics of it, so here it is:






You can't really make it out at this magnification but the fine print acknowledges HobbitHouse.inc as the source of the cover art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## deltatango (Aug 14, 2016)

That's cool. At least they asked for permission. I did years of photography and had shows in several galleries of my spalted wood from the late 70's and I've seen copies of the pieces floating around. I had a big copy camera and used a Mamiya M645 macro lens adapted to it and made some amazing photos and had them enlarged up to 5 feet in length. I do the same thing now and can print on canvas 44" wide by whatever length. It's definitely a wonderful subject and the wood is spectacular that way.

I used one of my images on the cover of a catalog back in 1980 as well - here is the cover open, front and back: (catalog was 10" x 10")



 
This was extreme closeup photography of zone lines printed in our B+W studio then printed in the catalog that had Japanese rice paper inserts and special italian cover stock. I believe I was one of the first to be using spalted wood in photographic context beginning with that work in the late seventies.
No doubt others had photographed spalted wood for the sheer oddity of it, but I am pretty sure I was the first to have gallery exhibitions with it.

Now of course, I work with color, as it looks like you do.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Dr_Spalting (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you, deltatango, for the beautiful review! That book was a ridiculous amount of work but worth every hour!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks like a book I need to check out. Since I know next to nothing on the subject ,but really enjoy spalted wood I am sure I can learn much.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 16, 2016)

I have perposely spalted mango to black lines and loads of color as well as a lot of Hamaican Dogwood. I love the results. The spalted JD is my go to wood at this point. I have watched as many of the good Doctors videos and will watch more. I think I need this book and maybe some strange types of fungus.


----------

